# Fighter Jet Over the Swiss Alps



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out the YouTube video and Google Earth recreation of a fighter jet's flight over the Swiss Alps at this blog.


----------



## Croghanite (Jun 29, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Check out the YouTube video and Google Earth recreation of a fighter jet's flight over the Swiss Alps at this blog.



That is beautiful. Man, do I have to confess a bit of longing envy. I used to do stuff like that in a Decathalon over the Madison Range in Montana. I always wanted to fly a fighter.


----------

